# Windows Live Mail



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

We have a desktop with Windows 7 that has Windows Live Mail. Our laptop has Windows 8.1 but does not have Windows Live Mail. We would like the same email on both computers. Is Windows Live Mail available for Windows 8.1? :shrug:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's a link that might help: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/compatibility/CompatCenter/ProductDetailsViewer?Name=Microsoft%20Windows%20Live%20Mail&vendor=Microsoft&ModelOrVersion=14&Type=Software&tempOsid=Windows+8.1

I use Mozilla Thunderbird myself and like it. It works on XP, Win 7 and Win 8.1 with no problems.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It appears to b part of a free download of Windows essentials.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info. We will give this a try.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Country Lady said:


> Thanks for the info. We will give this a try.


When you go to install Windows Essentials you have the option to select the applications you want. Just select Mail and uncheck the rest. That will be fine for your needs.


----------

